# Hand Held GPS Units



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looking to getting a handheld GPS Unit. Any recommendations, comments, experieces, brands & models. What are the differences in features? Is one brand more user friendly than others?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

hello friend, what are you going to use it mostly for? How technical of a person are you? What is the price point your trying to stay around? I use mine to make sure I dont miss my float extraction point. I use it also for maping out my treks for fishing, hiking, and while its small I use mine navigate the back roads and off the beaten path routes. Here is the unit I use and if you have any questions feel free to ask. Do you have a hand held already? https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/669284


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not very techy. Expect to use it while hiking' canoeing & ice fishing. Want to be able to track my trekking in non-trail areas & find my way back to my vehicle.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy Sonder. Those units have come a long way. I have a Lowrance H2O from 2003. 
I never liked the Garmin units but that one really looks pretty good. 
What’s the error position on that thing typically? Is it WAS enabled?
That unit looks to be more for overland and hunting. Does it accept lake maps with contour lines? 
Can I download lake maps for free or do I have to buy them from Garmin or buy a map micro SD card? 

I have been hesitant to get a new one as I have hundreds of waypoints in my old one. I guess I can export to excel and then manually enter them. 
Hope to see some more recommendations from others.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Check up private messages friend


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

its an all around unit for marine and land. You can get maps that show topography of bodies of water. yes you need to purchase a memory card and yes like everything else you gonna have to pay for maps. 

I'm a land surveyor and I deal with millions of points a year. You can export them into google earth and drag and drop them into Garmins Basecamp program. I have several way points frm Maine to Mississippi and I have broken them down to regions and they live in an excel CSV file and I exported them right into Google earth and then into Garmins Basecamp program.

accuracy +- 7 feet its not survey grade +-0.01 feet


it uses these satilites 
*GPS
GLONASS
GALILEO*

WAAS/EGNOS
Enables the system to use Wide Area Augmentation System/European Geostationary Navigation Overlay Service (WAAS/EGNOS) data.

"yes it does"


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Not very techy. Expect to use it while hiking' canoeing & ice fishing. Want to be able to track my trekking in non-trail areas & find my way back to my vehicle.


This one is still available if your interested, very easy to use

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-etrex-gps.366005/#post-2920649


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

The only issue with that is to ask the questions number 1 is the unit still supported by garmin. 2 can the unit still be uploaded with maps. My old 60csx is no longer supported cause it's old. It's an awesome unit but the mapping software that garmin currently uses will not work with the old unit and furthermore the old mapping software yes will work but it's out of date by 11 years. So buyer beware


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Most older low end units like the one mentioned above don't use maps

If your looking for an easy to use handheld that will mark locations show your snail trail and get you back within 10 feet this Garmin is still a good choice


----------

